# HELP:Cant see through viewer on Minolta XG7



## TonyG (Apr 2, 2008)

I couldnt see anything through the viewer b/c I accidently hit something on the camera. I took the lens off and hit this little switch and this mirror came down but not all the way. Now I can kind of see through the viewer but its still very dark and I dont know why. PLease let me know your suggestions to get it back to normal...


Thanks,
-T


----------



## Battou (Apr 2, 2008)

The Mirror is supposed to sit at a 45 degree angle, this is important so don't try forcing it anywhere.

lock it back up with the switch that unlocked it and check and make sure there is nothing obstructing the path.


----------



## TonyG (Apr 2, 2008)

its angled downward but doesnt go all the way down to floor part....i'm not sure if its suppose to


----------



## TonyG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Early (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm not a camera tech, but it sounds like you have a problem not worth fixing on that model.  That is if the batteries are okay, of course.


----------



## TonyG (Apr 2, 2008)

i guess your right.....it was only 5 bucks.


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 2, 2008)

The XG's are now notorious for having small electronic capacitors in them short out due to age (though mine is still running fine) and one or more do control the mirror return system. The capacitors are readily available on eBay for about $15 USD or so. Finding someone willing to work on it for under $100 USD is another story altogether. Another cause for the mirror not resetting is firing the shutter with no film loaded on. Don't know why but they do it sometimes. So shop around and see if you can find someone to fix it cheap or go onto eBay and get another for about $30 USD or so. Especially if you have all the lenses, bells and whistles to go with it.


----------



## TonyG (Apr 2, 2008)

thats exactly what happened.....thanks for your help


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 3, 2008)

You're welcome, Tony.


----------

